# 3-D distance judging



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to hear what methods others use to judge distance. I've practiced with counting off 5 yards at a time on the ground, and also tried just judging by sight. Judging by sight usually works better for me. How about everybody else?


----------



## hard nock life (May 9, 2010)

I would suggest going to an indoor range that has the 3D targets sitting around so you can see the sizes of the targets at known distances. I find it easier to find a halfway point to the target and judge that and then double it. go to some non competition 3D shoots and try the halfway trick and try your shot, after you shoot zap the target with a rangefinder and see how well you guessed.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I used the half way method and judging it by twenty and ten yard increments. The pro's judge by sight and highly discourage judging off the ground. They have the advantage of having all the targets to look at though.
That makes a huge difference.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Judging off the ground does not work very well for me.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I myself will look at the target intently until a number pops into my head. I will also try to determine a 20yard refference point and try to verifly if the number in my head complys.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

First I quess by target size but then I do half way to make sure im close. I will not go on target size only becuase thats where I have made big mistakes. I also find a tree or something that I know 100% for sure and use that also. So I use a little of all the methods and if I come up with two different yardages i split the difference.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

i try to find the halfway point and double it


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

The eyes can play tricks on you in low light situations, tunnels, and shooting over uneven terrain. The best way to judge is by sight, as the sizes of the targets never changes. The problem is that most of us do not have access to all of the Mackenzie targets, so we have to use other tricks to help out. I prefer to use target size as a primary, and then go by a midpoint, and double it. Shoot the average if there is a difference.

CG


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome. Great tips from all. I usually shoot the full range of mckenzie 3 or 4 times a week. I was judging by looking at the ground for a while, and found myself to be a bit off pretty often. I've been working on getting an eye for yardage just to judge off sight, and have improved somewhat.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ranging*

I practice finding 30yrds all the time. Trees/ground or targets. 

If I can find 30 it really helps me.


But practice all the time looking at Mckensies ASA targets and never look at the ground. Simple sight judge and feel that is best.
DB


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

we often practice guessing distances away from archery, such as in the supermarket, at the beach etc. might be like" how far is that high tide line from where we're sitting", or "how far away is that corn chip display up there", or how far away is my neighbor's fence. also we shoot marked 20metre targets fairly often, so now i'm better able to find 20 metres. my maximum is only 27.4m(30yards). most difficult estimation was guessing a croc on the bank of a dam, shooting across the water from the opposite side. just water between.nothing behind. we all shot low. i was certain it was 20 metres.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I try to judge by visualizing the target first. Then I double check by finding 20 and rolling an imaginary 10 yard stake from there. And sometimes I visualize targets I have at home at known distances where I can create such a mental picture in a given lane. Anyways, if they all come out about the same, I'm good to go. But just one method is asking for trouble. Most do it two or three ways and average as do I. Visualization without any other method is very difficult unless you have all the targets and move them around all the time. Not many have that luxury outside of the best Pros. Go to as many shoots as you can for the best practice. You will get better at it over time.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I go from the target and count back in 10 yard increments. If I shoot over a gulley, I go by target size.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I've only really been into 3-D for a few years (at least in a hard core sense). When I started shooting as a kid I was always taught to use incriments to guess yardage and then for larger targets add 2 yards. I've always been pretty good, only a yard off either way occasionally two. 

Question is, when you guys are talking about going by target size, what are you talking about?


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

bustn'nocks said:


> Question is, when you guys are talking about going by target size, what are you talking about?


Basically just being able to tell exactly how far you are from the target by its size. After a lot of practice I've seen guys get really good at it. 

I don't have the targets to practice with so I go by the 1/2 distance from the target or pick a 20 yard spot and go from there.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

What tricks do you use for shots uphill/downhill, targets beyond a hump, or targets on the other side of a gullie or rivine? Some go by inintial judgement then add or subtract 2 or 3 yds. Which senarios do you +/- yardage and how much?


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I go by sight picture and add 2 yards.


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

Rootbeer LX said:


> I myself will look at the target intently until a number pops into my head. I will also try to determine a 20yard refference point and try to verifly if the number in my head complys.


Same here


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

i look at the target and by its size i know how far it is
if i judge by the ground im usually around 4 yards short


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Why use one method when you can use all of them. I teach my students to use all the information that is available to them. Use your instincts. Tell yourself that target is longer than 35 but less than 40. That narrows it down a little. Look at the ground and find your 20. Judge a tree 1/3 of the way to the target, judge the tree 2/3 of the way to the target. Remember, the target you just shot. Is it more, is it less. With that said, the best way to judge yardage is memorization. In order to memorize yardage you have to read and shoot the same yardage shot after shot. Stand at a 30 yard target (preferably 3D target), read the yardage, shoot it, repeat 100x.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

at full draw i look at the size of the target compared the the gap on my pins.

kinda like the mildot principle of judging distance


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

snap judgement when I get to the stake, find the 20 and work from there, come back and find the half way point...seems to work decent for me...unless all three are severely different...


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

This may seem weird but I take 4 old arrows same as my tournament ones and a old soccer ball I got out in the woods kick the ball or throw it as far as I can judge the distance and shoot the soccer ball then toss it again and judge and shoot it or just use a rangefinder and shoot the ball..I know kinda weird but works good for me... But I also have alot of 3d targets and a range 1 mile away but I use the ball in a pinch to break things up..


----------

